# WA 3D Instinctive Class: Wooden ILF Riser Allowed? Help Please!



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi All, I'm thinking of putting together a bow that meets the World Archery 3D Instinctive class rules and need some help. I would like to shoot a fairly long recurve three under and I'm already used to shooting my 70" ILF barebow. I find that none of my wooden one piece bows from 60-64" feel in any way OK to shoot three under, perhaps due to my 30" draw and lack of tiller adjustment. I don't want to go back to split finger just to compete in this class.

Watching WA championships on Youtube it looked like people were shooting wooden ILF risers in the Instinctive class? This would allow me to slap long ILF limbs on a 23/25" riser and get the kind of length I feel most comfortable shooting. However, I see that in this class bows can't have risers that permit adjustment of draw weight (but tiller adjustment is fine). Is there a way of putting together an ILF bow and still meeting the rules? I read somewhere about people putting wax in one of the limb adjustment bolt slots, or doing something to show that it can't be adjusted during the shoot, but can't find reference to this.

Can anyone help me clear this up? Thanks!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Yes. Hot glue in the adjustment hole has passed equipment checks. Or else there are non adjustable ILF risers just as the Lazarev.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks, Grantmac. I have a Kaiser Chillon 23" coming. They're new enough not to even be on the Kaiser website, but at half the price of a basic Border riser, it made sense. It also has lateral adjustment, which the wooden Border ILF risers lack. Border limbs may all be straight but they're out of my budget, so the Chillon makes more sense. I'm sure it will outshoot me anyway.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You aren't missing anything by avoiding Border limbs, I've had a bunch.


----------



## ogi.puljak (Jan 27, 2018)

ukxbow said:


> Thanks, Grantmac. I have a Kaiser Chillon 23" coming. They're new enough not to even be on the Kaiser website, but at half the price of a basic Border riser, it made sense. It also has lateral adjustment, which the wooden Border ILF risers lack. Border limbs may all be straight but they're out of my budget, so the Chillon makes more sense. I'm sure it will outshoot me anyway.


Hi there,
How is that Kaiser Chillon riser for shooting? Is it a good value for money?
Sorry for jumping in like this but can't find any reviews online... 

Sent from my RNE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ogi.puljak said:


> Hi there,
> How is that Kaiser Chillon riser for shooting? Is it a good value for money?
> Sorry for jumping in like this but can't find any reviews online...
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L21 using Tapatalk


Another option is the White Feather Lark riser. It's wood/phenolic with a bit of carbon.
I've got a 23" and other than being lighter than my barebow setup (I like mass) my only complaint is that it's just barely cut past center.
I may fix that with the belt sander however.


----------



## ogi.puljak (Jan 27, 2018)

I have been considering both but Chillon seems to be a significantly more expensive choice between the two. Limb pockets seem to be of better quality on Chillon but I'm just guessing here, never seen either of them up close. I don't know if Chillon is worth the extra money compared to White Feather. 

Sent from my RNE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

For me unless the Chillon was much higher mass I wouldn't bother, I can find only one website quoting mass and they have it at 1kg which is the same as the White Feather Lark.

Personally I think the laminated wood on the Chillon isn't appealing and the grip is higher than I can shoot well.

For the price range of the Chillon you could get a Lazarev which has almost twice the mass.


----------

